# Rewiring a Mobile Home



## A Little Short

I know how these "how much do you charge" type threads go so I'm not asking this, just how.
Had a call from a guy that wants a trailer/mobile home wired. I haven't seen it so this is just from talking to him on the phone.
He said someone stole all the wiring out of the trailer before he bought it. He said the wiring from the service to the inside was still there, just needs connecting to the panel. He said he bought a new panel and mounted it.
I don't know what kind of panel he bought, just that it is not wired.

He said all the walls are opened up and he wants all the circuits run to each room. I know mobile home wiring runs crazy and different in most of them, but since this has the walls open, I would think you could wire it in a normal way.

What would be the best way to price something like this? There would be no plans to use for a take-off. Would you count the receptacles, switches, lights etc. and try to figure the amount of wire needed? Or would a square foot pricing method work for this? Or maybe a per opening price?

I haven't dealt with anything like this and don't know the best way to handle it.
Have any of you done anything like this? If so, how did/would you go about giving an estimate for it?

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky

I wouldn't bother with it.

But if push comes to shove, T&M would be the best route for YOU to go. If pressed for a contract price, I'd say the guy is gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## MaxFuse

Alot of times on trailers the boxes are way small and some dont have any box-the device has a stab built into it along with wings that grab the wall/paneling.
Definite PITA.


----------



## A Little Short

480sparky said:


> I wouldn't bother with it.
> 
> But if push comes to shove, T&M would be the best route for YOU to go. If pressed for a contract price, I'd say the guy is gonna have a heart attack.


I asked the guy how soon he was looking to get it done. He said in about a month but he was getting estimates now. He said he already had two and was wanting another. I don't know if he got a contract price or T&M from the others.
I'm supposed to meet with him next week and just wanted an idea how to approach quoting him if he wants a contract price.


----------



## A Little Short

MaxFuse said:


> Alot of times on trailers the boxes are way small and some dont have any box-the device has a stab built into it along with wings that grab the wall/paneling.
> Definite PITA.


He said the walls were open. Depending on whether the studs are 2x4s or not, I would add nail-on boxes. I know the type devices you are talking about and yeah, a real pain!


----------



## wendon

Little-Lectric said:


> He said the walls were open. Depending on whether the studs are 2x4s or not, I would add nail-on boxes. I know the type devices you are talking about and yeah, a real pain!


How are you going to run new circuits without opening the ceiling or the insulation beneath the trailer? I don't envy you. Probably no chance to get a wiring schematic from the trailer mfg.? Imagine that, a trailer house wired to the standards of a regular home!!:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short

wendon said:


> How are you going to run new circuits without opening the ceiling or the insulation beneath the trailer? I don't envy you. Probably no chance to get a wiring schematic from the trailer mfg.? Imagine that, a trailer house wired to the standards of a regular home!!:laughing:


I didn't ask him if the ceilings were open or if he wanted them to be.:laughing:
I haven't gone there yet and it's hard to think of everything to ask on the phone.
I was hoping (if I get/take the job) not to have to go into the belly of the beast.:no:


----------



## wendon

Little-Lectric said:


> I didn't ask him if the ceilings were open or if he wanted them to be.:laughing:
> I haven't gone there yet and it's hard to think of everything to ask on the phone.
> I was hoping (if I get/take the job) not to have to go into the belly of the beast.:no:


Makes me think of the joke..............

What do a ******* divorce and a tornado have in common.

In the end, someone's going to lose a trailer! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk

Not so sure you can even rewire a mobile home without a UL field evaluation. In any event, the NEC requires a 1-minute 1000V megger check of all installed circuits.


----------



## wendon

MDShunk said:


> Not so sure you can even rewire a mobile home without a UL field evaluation. In any event, the NEC requires a 1-minute 1000V megger check of all installed circuits.


If the wheels are removed it's not a mobile home anymore is it?:no::no::laughing:


----------



## backstay

Wall studs will be shallow, so will the boxes. Box fill might be a problem.


----------



## user4818

Don't modular/mobile homes use a lot of those 16 cubic inch brown Union boxes?


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> Don't modular/mobile homes use a lot of those 16 cubic inch brown Union boxes?


Maybe.:blink:


----------



## MDShunk

Peter D said:


> Don't modular/mobile homes use a lot of those 16 cubic inch brown Union boxes?


Often, or they use devices that clip onto the Romex and have wings that hold them in the wall. Not too many options on a wall that's framed with 2x2's.


----------



## bobelectric

How do you expect us to bid a rewire for you if you haven't seen the job yet?


----------



## bobelectric

MDShunk said:


> Not so sure you can even rewire a mobile home without a UL field evaluation. In any event, the NEC requires a 1-minute 1000V megger check of all installed circuits.


 OK...where?


----------



## MDShunk

bobelectric said:


> ok...where?


550.17


----------



## bobelectric

Thanks. That's code knowledge!


----------



## A Little Short

bobelectric said:


> How do you expect us to bid a rewire for you if you haven't seen the job yet?


I never asked anyone to bid it for me. I only ask how to bid it, such as contract price, T&M, T&M not to exceed, price per opening (device). I thought maybe someone had done something similar to this and might have some suggestions. Just wanted something to go on when I get there. I have never had to price anything like this, and I may not even want to once I see it.


----------



## bobelectric

Tme + material + overhead + profit. I would guess.


----------



## A Little Short

bobelectric said:


> Tme + material + overhead + profit. I would guess.


I thought T&M would have the overhead & profit figured in the *time* part already?


----------



## woodchuck2

I would not be afraid to tackle one of these for T&M and have done several. Most trailers had aluminum wire so i would just rip that out and run 14-2 for receptacles to make life easier with box fill. This is a good time to break up circuits in the home too. Dedicated circuits for fridge, microwave, etc should not be too bad for box fill with 12-2. Main problem i see is box fill for GFCI's but you can get through that too with the right box. Like the other mentioned plan on fishing the ceilings and do some crawling around underneath along with thrashing with the plastic sheathing/insulation. 

I myself have different rates for different jobs, example new construction maybe $45 per box, old work may be $65 per box and log home may be $90-$130 per box. So for me if someone wants an overall number for a T&M job i estimate by the amount of boxes being installed and i use my old work per box cost and i find this to be very close to the actual T&M cost in the end. I have estimated like this for several jobs now and it was always very close, like within a couple hundred dollars which to me is good.


----------



## DAVIDDAUGHERTY

I stay away from mobile homes and trailerS somthing happens you get blamed..


----------



## MDShunk

DAVIDDAUGHERTY said:


> I stay away from mobile homes and trailerS somthing happens you get blamed..


That's true with any job. A competent person has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Norcal

Why would anyone want to rewire it? Trailers = Disposable housing.


----------



## Absolutetruthz

MDShunk said:


> Not so sure you can even rewire a mobile home without a UL field evaluation. In any event, the NEC requires a 1-minute 1000V megger check of all installed circuits.


never heard of this, happen to remember the section?

nevermind, I should have kept reading.... 550.17


----------



## Hairbone

Little-Lectric said:


> I asked the guy how soon he was looking to get it done. He said in about a month but he was getting estimates now. He said he already had two and was wanting another. I don't know if he got a contract price or T&M from the others.
> I'm supposed to meet with him next week and just wanted an idea how to approach quoting him if he wants a contract price.


 
Go find some better work and call the guy back up and tell him you won't be able to get to it....at least you won't be lying to him!

This job smells bad from what i read


----------



## A Little Short

Hairbone said:


> Go find some better work and call the guy back up and tell him you won't be able to get to it....at least you won't be lying to him!
> 
> This job smells bad from what i read


He must have found "handyman Hank" as he said he already had someone to do it when I called to schedule the estimate. 
One of the few times I was actually glad that I didn't get a job!:thumbup:


----------

